# Legit site for wool Bianchi sweaters?



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Bianchi Milano Winter Collection Malawi Vintage Wool Long Sleeve Jersey

Kinda thinkin' about it.


----------



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

Got this from the wife for Christmas, she was pleased with the transaction. I was very pleased with the gift.

Bianchi/Campagnolo Retro Wool Jersey - Short Sleeve by Santini - Prendas Ciclismo


----------

